# hekuma / himo



## Gavril

Päivää,

_hekuma _is translated "lust" by the dictionaries I've consulted, but I'm not sure exactly where it would be used. There's at least one other common word that can mean "lust", _himo,_ and I wonder what the difference is between _himo _and _hekuma_?

The verbs (that I know of) derived from these words are somewhat different semantically: _himoita _means "to lust after (something)", whereas _hekumoida (jollain)_ means "to wallow (in sth.)". Does the noun _hekuma _also have a connotation of "wallowing"?

Kiitän mistä tahansa avusta


----------



## Hakro

_Hekuma_ is a bit archaic word (I think), and it's today seldom used except for figurative contexts. 

You may have _himo_ for women any time but you can have _hekuma_ with women only when you have found them and you are wallowing with them.

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Gavril

Could you clarify what "wallowing" means in this case? For ex., if you said _Hän_ _hekumoi suklaalla_, would this normally mean "Hän viettää pitkää aikaa maistelemassa/haistelemassa/ahtamassa itsensä täyteen suklaata"?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Hakro

I'm sorry, I have never been wallowing in English, so I can't be sure._

Hekumoida: 1) nauttia hillittömästi, 2) herkutella intohimoisesti, 3) elostella, 4) mässätä. _(picked from Nykysuomen Sanakirja)

If it's about chocolate, I'd use 2) and 4).
If it's about women, I'd use 1) and 3).


----------

